# String Quartet groups that consist of great virtuosos?



## Chordalrock

The technically less than flawless playing of many ensembles sometimes bothers me. Then today I was listening to Higdon's violin concerto and thinking to myself, "If only those groups sounded like Hahn!"

I don't even mean intonation, just sound production, which should be smooth, sweet, and graceful even in violent sections. Hopefully that makes sense - I don't mean that the players should tone down the drama or anything.

So, are there any such groups? If not, which groups would you say are the most technically accomplished? Quartetto Italiano perhaps?


----------



## Gouldanian

Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## Stirling

They're even better live.


----------



## Ukko

There are/were string quartets so influenced by their leader, e.g. the Vermer SQ, that the ensemble was also worthy of superlatives.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chordalrock said:


> The technically less than flawless playing of many ensembles sometimes bothers me. Then today I was listening to Higdon's violin concerto and thinking to myself, "If only those groups sounded like Hahn!"
> 
> I don't even mean intonation, just sound production, which should be smooth, sweet, and graceful even in violent sections. Hopefully that makes sense - I don't mean that the players should tone down the drama or anything.
> 
> So, are there any such groups? If not, which groups would you say are the most technically accomplished? Quartetto Italiano perhaps?


Listed below are some of the String Quartet ensembles (I think) you're talking about. It's a *style of playing* that was prominent prior to the 1970's. However, I would not make the mistake of dividing *talent *chronologically.

Amadeus, Beethoven, Budapest (Old), Busch, Festetics, Fitzwilliam, Hagen, Hollywood, LaSalle, Melos (Old), Smetana, Tatrai. :tiphat:


----------



## fluteman

For me, it's not really smooth, sweet and graceful tone production but an ensemble that is more than the sum of its parts. Not necessarily four players playing in an identical way, but understanding each other and working towards a common goal. The groups listed by Vaneyes had that. That is why putting together some famous soloists does not necessarily produce a great chamber music group. I would add the Juilliard SQ, especially in its earliest formations.


----------

